# Fog Machine Clogged



## Sean12

Hi there folks! I am new to the forum after reading several threads on fog machine fixes, yet I am starting a new one in hopes that someone can help solve my specific dilemma.

I purchased my Chauvet Hurricane 1050 fogger (now discontinued) back in 2007. Since then I would say I've only used it about 10 times and have put no more than 5 operating hours on the machine. It's worked absolutely fantastic...at least up until a few days ago. I removed it from storage (with fog fluid inside the tank) and it still works however it's output has decreased by at least 50%. Also I should add that I've only been using the recommended Chauvet fog fluid on my machine (I've only been through just over a half gallon...that's how little I've used it!)

Since my warranty has expired years ago, I went ahead and took apart my machine to see if I could fix it. I first ran a few cycles of distilled water/vinegar with only a slight improvement. I then removed the brass hose connecting the pump to the heating element and ran the pump with fog juice just to isolate the location of the clog. The pump is pumping a nice steady stream of fog fluid. I also checked the brass pipe...all is clear. So it looks as though it is the heating element giving me trouble.


I disconnected the then cool heating element and put a little of the cleaning solution in the inlet nipple. The fluid didn't seem to seep into the heater at all.

What can I do to unclog my heater? Can I try a little CLR in the outlet nipple since the inlet seems so clogged that it's not allowing any liquid to seep through?

Advice is greatly appreciated! Sorry for the long message!

-Sean


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've been able to us a small wire into a few of mine and have corrected the problem...then ran lots of fog fluid through them.

I do suggest getting them out when spring breaks and run them...I do it the spring early summer and fall....it helps keep them lubed.


----------



## Otaku

If you haven't already done so, remove and clean the nozzle at the fog outlet. I had success clearing a clogged heat exchanger by squirting 70% alcohol through it. Do this when the block is cold, of course.


----------



## barryhandler

*Clogged Fogger*

Last Halloween I thought it would be fun to snazz up the decorations in front of the house by adding some fog. I got the idea when I stopped at Party City to look for costumes for the kids and the foggers didn't seem to be too out of sight. I only used the machine one night then cleaned it as the instructions stated.

I pulled it out two days ago for the haunted house at my child's Fall Festival and it didn't work. I went to the internet and found all sorts of advice. Here is what worked for me-

These devices consist of a reservoir to hold the glycol/water mixture, a clear rubber tube to carry the fog juice to the magnetic pump that pumps the juice through a tiny copper tube welded to a heat exchanger. Another tiny tube is on the other side of the heat exchanger and deposits the "fog" into a chamber that has a fan at one end and an opening at the other end.

The reservior was empty and clean. The fitting on the end of the tubing that sits in the reservoir had some brown residue on it that I cleaned off with a rag. The clear tubing was clean but I flushed it with water. I cut the zip tie holding the tubing to the inlet of the pump and detached the tubing. At the other end of the pump was the fine copper tubing and a compression nut. I undid the compression nut and noticed a larger plastic nut holding the inner core of the magnetic pump in place. I unscrewed and removed the center portion of the pump and disassembled this core. It was a maze of o-rings, springs, pistons etc. There was rust colored residue throughout. I thoroughly cleaned the pieces and took great care to pay attention to where all the parts were supposed to go. I put the pump back together and hooked up the inlet. The I put a cup under the outlet and turned the machine on-the pump worked. I hooked it all back up and No Smoke! I took the copper tubing off the outlet side of the pump again to verify the pump was still working then removed the heater/evaporator assembly and tried to flush the tubing-it was stuck. I used a 5 cc syringe and tried to force fog juice through without success. I then tried using CLR and spot remover-all unsucessful. Then I tried full-strength vinegar and success! Once I got the evaporator cleared and put the whole thing back together it worked better than it did when I first bought it.


----------



## debbie5

barry- I KNOW I will deal with this if not now- in the future. Thanks so much for your very clear instructions! I'm gonna print them out & save them in my Halloween Notebook!


----------

